# How Much Coffee/Tea/Caffeinated Beverages Do You Drink?



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

_*How Much Coffee/Tea/Caffeinated Beverages Do You Drink?*_

I realize this is kind of personal, but curious to know how much caffeine you are taking in.

I am not sure we really know the strength in terms of mg caffeine of the coffee they were drinking. The below is for interest:



> *Top 11 Famous Coffee Drinkers from the History Books*
> August 26, 2014 by Paul
> 
> "Why, this Satan's drink is so delicious it would be a pity to let the infidels have exclusive use of it. We shall fool Satan by baptizing it and making it a truly Christian beverage." -Pope Clement VIII, papacy from 1592-1605
> ...


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I usually have 300ml per day; I use 20g of beans per 300ml water, so that's about 160mg of caffeine.

Some days I have more (if I decide on a "coffee shop office day" for example.)

My one coffee rule is that I don't drink it before 10am, and I don't drink it after 4pm. I have a six hour coffee-drinking window; how much I drink doesn't really matter, as long as I confine the activity.

I always regret deviations from this. Last night, for example, I decided to catch up on some magazine articles at a local hipster coffee joint around 5pm, had a cream cheese brownie and a 12oz cafe au lait, which I nursed until the closed (8pm), and wound up not sleeping until 2:20am.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I start the day with six oz of espresso in 6 oz of hot milk and will do that again most mid-mornings. Add a 70% cacao square at lunch and that's it.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

A footnote to the article I reposted above.

The idea that Napoleon had "coffee grounds" in his stomach is most certainly wrong. He is thought to have died from peptic ulcer and stomach cancer, therefore he would have had blood in the stomach, which when partially digested by stomach acid, takes on the appearance of coffee grounds.

:teacha:


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I drink about 3 small mugs in the morning, decaf Green Tea in the afternoon. I do not have a problem with Caffeine, I just don't do a lot. I think.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

When I was working (for real) I got the impression of consuming lots of coffee, but when I analyzed it, I was filling up my cup about 5 times every morning, but only having about 4 sips before the coffee got cold and I went to refill.

Now I have one cup of fairly stong coffee in the morning and that's it. Maybe after dinner at a restaurant I'll have an espresso. I once ordered an espresso at a restaurant and they said they didn't have espresso. I said "just bring out a regular cup of coffee but really fast!" 

Plus this weeks medical research thinks coffee is good for you now!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Along with red wine and dark chocolate? Hot damn!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge said:


> Along with red wine and dark chocolate? Hot damn!


Oldsarge:
Hey, he didn't ask about gin and Scotch consumption!!:crazy:


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Along with red wine and dark chocolate? Hot damn!


I'll usually have a glass of red wine with dinner (if it makes sense), or a bit after if it didn't work with dinner.

I love dark chocolate, but I'm skeptical of any special health benefits; my feeling is that the chocolate cabal (or whatever) has worked behind the scenes getting dark chocolate accepted as a "superfood". I mean pure cacao, sure, but chocolate? Hmmm. If it's palatable, it's got a LOT of sugar in it!

Eat it for the pleasure, but take its health properties with a grain of salt.

(I'm always tickled at the various "healthy snack bars" loaded with coconut, dark chocolate, oats, etc... they're candy bars! I compared a Snickers to several "health" bars, and they were essentially the same, nutritionally. Fiends!)

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I happen to enjoy 72% cacao bars. And they don't have a lot of sugar in them, either.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Dhaller said:


> I'll usually have a glass of red wine with dinner (if it makes sense), or a bit after if it didn't work with dinner.
> 
> I love dark chocolate, but I'm skeptical of any special health benefits; my feeling is that the chocolate cabal (or whatever) has worked behind the scenes getting dark chocolate accepted as a "superfood". I mean pure cacao, sure, but chocolate? Hmmm. If it's palatable, it's got a LOT of sugar in it!
> 
> ...


Dark chocolate does contain some valuable nutrients. I wouldn't necessarily call it a health food or ascribe health benefits to it, but I suppose if someone wants a healthier dessert option, some berries and dark chocolate are a healthier option while still satisfying that craving for something sweet.

As for "sports bars" or whatever, I agree. These are little More than candy bars. The only real difference is that most contain some measure of protein above what is found in a candy bar. The question is whether one can get those proteins by some other means vs. consuming them in conjunction with all of that other crap.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I like wine and dark chocolate (meh on coffee), but the only health advice I follow concerning those items is the same that I follow with almost all food and drink - enjoy, but have it in moderation. 

The "this is good for you / this is bad for you" game has gotten so silly that it's become a running joke in our house in this way: we ask each other when having eggs, "is this a week that eggs are good for us or is it a week in which they are going to kill us?"


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Caffeine is our friend! I generally start my days before 0500 hours, with two 14 oz mugs of Joe (coffee) tempered with a splash (1 oz) of 2% milk. That is followed in the afternoon with two more 14 oz mugs of coffee tempered with splashes of 2% milk. Occasionally additional cups of coffee are added to the mix when we stop at our local eateries while out and about.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Caffeine is our friend! I generally start my days before 0500 hours, with two 14 oz mugs of Joe (coffee) tempered with a splash (1 oz) of 2% milk. That is followed in the afternoon with two more 14 oz mugs of coffee tempered with splashes of 2% milk. Occasionally additional cups of coffee are added to the mix when we stop at our local eateries while out and about.


I probably have ten or so cups of coffee a year, but my girlfriend is more consistent with the rest of America whose day only really starts when the first cup of coffee has been consumed. Being a Sunday and being an early riser, I ran some errands and, then, tried to pick up a large cup of "real" coffee for her on the way back, but Starbucks, Gregorys, Au Bon Pain and a local "coffeehouse" were all closed (it's NYC, so those are all within one block of our apartment), so I hoofed it a few blocks to Dunkin' Donuts (which was reliably open and also provided an excuse to buy a box of six oval-shaped balls of fried dough  ) where, to my pleasant surprise, they still put the milk in the coffee for you.

Usually, at the "fancier" establishments, I'm left to put my bags on the ground (hopefully) out of the way and not have them stolen as I wait for my space at the serve-yourself milk and condiments bar that is always a bit messy, crowded and not always fully stocked. She likes DD coffee, so I'm left to wonder, why do the more expensive places get away with turning their customers into baristas; whereas, humble DD treats you like a king?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

About five cups a day unless more is available. Rarely after late morning. Often a cafe latte or a cappuccino but also plenty of black pour over or press. I’m on the Oregon coast now, and most of the coffee I am encountering is excellent.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Fading Fast said:


> I probably have ten or so cups of coffee a year, but my girlfriend is more consistent with the rest of America whose day only really starts when the first cup of coffee has been consumed. Being a Sunday and being an early riser, I ran some errands and, then, tried to pick up a large cup of "real" coffee for her on the way back, but Starbucks, Gregorys, Au Bon Pain and a local "coffeehouse" were all closed (it's NYC, so those are all within one block of our apartment), so I hoofed it a few blocks to Dunkin' Donuts (which was reliably open and also provided an excuse to buy a box of six oval-shaped balls of fried dough  ) where, to my pleasant surprise, they still put the milk in the coffee for you.
> 
> Usually, at the "fancier" establishments, I'm left to put my bags on the ground (hopefully) out of the way and not have them stolen as I wait for my space at the serve-yourself milk and condiments bar that is always a bit messy, crowded and not always fully stocked. She likes DD coffee, so I'm left to wonder, why do the more expensive places get away with turning their customers into baristas; whereas, humble DD treats you like a king?


I applaud your girlfriend's good sense and good taste! IMHO Dunkin Donuts and/or McDonald's coffee beats the pants off Starbucks and all those other 'Botique' coffees to be found out in the wilds of our respective communities. When I want what essentially a coffee milkshake, I'll go to Starbucks. Otherwise I'll go to DD or Micky "D's".


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think I'm a coffee addict, I probably drink about 2-3 cups a day, one with my breakfast after I get up in the morning, before I start work I head over to Burger King for small hash browns and coffee then when I head home, after my shower I drink my final cup along with a small snack.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Howard said:


> I think I'm a coffee addict, I probably drink about 2-3 cups a day...


If that makes you an addict, then put me in a basket with leather straps because I drink easily 8 to 10 cups a day, often a cup at bedtime and, yes, I sleep lousy, but I don't care considering sleep a waste of time and --- are we in the Interchange here, or close by? --- sleep will be thankfully abolished when we get Liz Warren in there.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Peak and Pine said:


> --- sleep will be thankfully abolished when we get Liz Warren in there.


She has a plan for that.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

SG_67 said:


> She has a plan for that.


Not drinking coffe at the moment or I would have done a spit take. Instead I just plain laughed (and am doing so still.)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Peak and Pine said:


> If that makes you an addict, then put me in a basket with leather straps because I drink easily 8 to 10 cups a day, often a cup at bedtime and, yes, I sleep lousy, but I don't care considering sleep a waste of time and --- are we in the Interchange here, or close by? --- sleep will be thankfully abolished when we get Liz Warren in there.


How do you like your coffee, Peak?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

During the summer months I try to drink less coffee and more water to keep me hydrated.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Howard said:


> How do you like your coffee, Peak?


Hot. And lots of it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Peak and Pine said:


> Hot. And lots of it.


Do you like those flavored creamers?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I absolutely loathe flavored creamers.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> I absolutely loathe flavored creamers.


I don't even know what they are - until that post, I don't think I've ever noticed them before.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Real men drink their coffee strong and black. Some of us who used to who used to be 'real men' drink their strong, black coffee with a splash of 2% milk. LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Real men drink their coffee strong and black. Some of us who used to who used to be 'real men' drink their strong, black coffee with a splash of 2% milk. LOL.


This real man (can a real man like clothes, old movies and reading as his favorite hobbies*?) who puts sweetener in every cup of coffee he has gets made fun of by his girlfriend like so (and I quote her) "sissy boy, is it sweet enough for you."

*and baseball, that should help


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

For as long as I’ve drank coffee, I have from time to time toyed with drinking it straight. I’ve never been able to do it. Splenda and half and half for me. If that makes me a sissy, then so be it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Fading Fast said:


> I don't even know what they are - until that post, I don't think I've ever noticed them before.


It's like putting different flavors in creamers such as Cookies And Creme or Peppermint and Pumpkin for the winter holidays.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Real men drink their coffee strong and black. Some of us who used to who used to be 'real men' drink their strong, black coffee with a splash of 2% milk. LOL.


mine is cream with 2 sugars, that gets me hyped for the day.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SG_67 said:


> For as long as I've drank coffee, I have from time to time toyed with drinking it straight. I've never been able to do it. Splenda and half and half for me. If that makes me a sissy, then so be it.


I hate straight black coffee, that's why it always needed sugar.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

3 cups of black coffee daily before 9am. After that, no caffeine.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> 3 cups of black coffee daily before 9am. After that, no caffeine.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Do you try to drink water after that?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

FYI Howard:

*Starbucks adds pumpkin spice flavor to new line of creamers*
Is it pumpkin spice season already? Starbucks Corp. SBUX, -2.03% said Thursday that it is adding a Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Latte flavor to its new lineup of creamers. The creamer product, announced last week through a partnership with Nestlé, is available at grocery stores. The Pumpkin Spice Latte drink hasn't yet been brought back to Starbucks locations. Ready-to-drink Pumpkin Spice Lattes are available at grocers, however, along with pumpkin spice ground coffee and other at-home products. Starbucks shares have soared 47% in 2019 while the S&P 500 index SPX, -1.09% has gained nearly 19% for the period.

From MarketWatch


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> 3 cups of black coffee daily before 9am. After that, no caffeine.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I admire your self discipline regarding your caffeine intake. I generally try to consume my last mugs of coffee each day by no later than 1400 hours, but I still must endure disrupted sleep at night. I should probably follow your lead in ceasing my caffeine intake by 0900 hours each day to see if that resulted in a better night's sleep...but egad, the caffeine withdrawal headaches would be legend! :crazy: LOL.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Howard said:


> Do you try to drink water after that?


I carry a water bottle all day. I put away around 5 liters a day, easy.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I carry a water bottle all day. I put away around 5 liters a day, easy.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I try to drink a lot of water during the hot weather when I'm outside pushing carts, it can get very strenuous.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The flavored creamers should be coming out soon with flavors such as Pumpkin Spice, Peppermint Bark and Sugar Cookie.



















And


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Twinings Earl Grey tea first thing, one coffee at work then water until I get home. A mug of EG is then constantly within reach until bedtime


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> mine is cream with 2 sugars, that gets me hyped for the day.


Howard, try putting sweet creme in your coffee and skip the sugar packets. I think you will like the end result!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, try putting sweet creme in your coffee and skip the sugar packets. I think you will like the end result!


Or microwave some milk. Heating plain old milk brings out the sugar in it. Until I acquired an espresso machine that steams milk I'd microwave it and froth it with one of those inexpensive Aerolattes if I wanted to make a cafe latte.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, try putting sweet creme in your coffee and skip the sugar packets. I think you will like the end result!


I will look into that.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> Or microwave some milk. Heating plain old milk brings out the sugar in it. Until I acquired an espresso machine that steams milk I'd microwave it and froth it with one of those inexpensive Aerolattes if I wanted to make a cafe latte.


Can it be just regular milk and for how long should it be microwaved for?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> Can it be just regular milk and for how long should it be microwaved for?


Sure. I've used regular, 1%, 2%, and nonfat. I microwave one cup about a minute to a minute ten seconds. It also works to heat it in a saucepan.

If you like lattes but don't like Starbucks' prices, get an inexpensive little Bialetti, a can of La Llave or Cafe Bustelo, and an Aerolatte frother. Total outlay ought to be about the same as about three weeks of Starbucks if you have one a day.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> Sure. I've used regular, 1%, 2%, and nonfat. I microwave one cup about a minute to a minute ten seconds. It also works to heat it in a saucepan.


I don't know if it's good to microwave milk?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> I don't know if it's good to microwave milk?


Then heat it in a saucepan.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Howard said:


> I don't know if it's good to microwave milk?


If it's already out of the cow, what's the problem?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SG_67 said:


> If it's already out of the cow, what's the problem?


Won't heating milk lose the nutrients?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Won't heating milk lose the nutrients?


Are you saying a nice cup of hot cocoa is not healthy? "Say it isn't so, Joe!" 😭


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

The notoriously undernourished French have been putting heated milk with coffee for ages, but I believe they make up any nutritional deficit with things like buttered croissants, buttered baguettes, and even buttered breakfast radishes. The French know the health benefits of butter!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

This is one of those days, even though I walked 30 minutes. I think an additional coffee is warranted.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Are you saying a nice cup of hot cocoa is not healthy? "Say it isn't so, Joe!" 😭


I'd probably would put the milk in the microwave to heat it up instead of on the stove.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> The notoriously undernourished French have been putting heated milk with coffee for ages, but I believe they make up any nutritional deficit with things like buttered croissants, buttered baguettes, and even buttered breakfast radishes. The French know the health benefits of butter!


....and the really frustrating reality of the French gastronomical penchants is that they don't seem to be as consistently prone to obesity as do we American diners! Wonder why that is? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ....and the really frustrating reality of the French gastronomical penchants is that they don't seem to be as consistently prone to obesity as do we American diners! Wonder why that is? :icon_pale:
> 
> 
> > I can attest to the efficacy of the so called Mediterranean diet. Fewer refined carbs for sure. Actually, the breakfast goodies I described are what we eat in France (baguettes and croissants, not radishes). The French themselves don't seem to eat much breakfast.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Do you always need to drink a cuppa coffee after dinner or can you skip a cup until the morning hours when you have breakfast?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I for one can't drink coffee or any other caffeinated beverages after 1400 hours/2:00 PM. The consistent penalty for doing so is a night of badly disrupted sleep! But then, the penalty for not doing so is beginning each day with a caffeine withdrawal headache. Jeez Louise, life is a B****h.


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

TKI67 said:


> Sure. I've used regular, 1%, 2%, and nonfat. I microwave one cup about a minute to a minute ten seconds. It also works to heat it in a saucepan.
> 
> If you like lattes but don't like Starbucks' prices, get an inexpensive little Bialetti, a can of La Llave or Cafe Bustelo, and an Aerolatte frother. Total outlay ought to be about the same as about three weeks of Starbucks if you have one a day.


Cafe Bustelo used to be my go to coffee until Folgers came out with their new Noir line. This ain't your grandpa's Folgers. They have 2 very dark roasted coffees I like, rich satin and smoky midnight. Now I'm a dedicated Noir man. Just finished a pot of Brodie's Scottish Breakfast tea, though.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

One in the morning for breakfast, maybe one just after my light lunch and maybe just maybe one more after dinner but I try not to have too much caffeine or I won't be able to fall asleep.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I rarely have a second ten cup pot before my wife descends the stairs.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

1-2 12 oz mugs in the morning. I sit in front of fire sipping coffee while I wait for my brain to start turning over.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a cup (8oz) usually around 10am.

I'll occasionally have a second 8oz cup around mid-afternoon (we usually serve a snack at the house around 3pm, and if it goes with coffee, I'll make a cup.)

I do pourer coffee, so it's. bit hands-on... no "pot of coffee" waiting for me. That cuts down consumption (that, and with the beans I use, it's about $1 a cup!)

DH


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

2 cups iced nespresso vivalto, black, one caf, one decaf. The rest of the day is water


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I try not to overdo it or I'll wind up getting the jitters.


----------

